
Ask HN: Anyone interested in sharing our office space with us? Bangalore, India - gingerjoos
Hi HackerNews!<p>Anirudh here, from Compile ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.compile.com&#x2F;company&#x2F; ). We are a data intelligence company that uncovers insights hidden in data, structured and unstructured. A bootstrapped company since our inception in 2011, we are acutely aware of the challenges in getting a company off the ground.<p>Which is why we would like to offer our space at Bangalore for small teams who are incubating their ideas, for up to 3 months. No strings attached! If this sounds interesting, head to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;gueNYf and fill the form.
======
nathan_f77
Off-topic, but I love the status page:
[https://status.compile.com/](https://status.compile.com/)

Is that a hosted/white-labelled service, or something you built in-house?

~~~
krehl
It's [https://updown.io/](https://updown.io/)

~~~
nathan_f77
Thanks, that's awesome! Very reasonable pricing.

~~~
gingerjoos
We recommend it! Not only is the pricing great, Adrien is great - very
responsive and genuine. The page itself is a wrapper around the updown.io
status page in a frame.

~~~
adrienjarthon
Thank you <3

------
checker659
That domain though.

~~~
quickthrower2
"I'll share your office space if I can share your domain"

------
fouc
This could be a great excuse to visit Bangalore/India for 3 months.

~~~
gingerjoos
Hit us up if you do visit - or better still, apply away!

------
option_greek
Filled the form. Great initiative guys.

~~~
gingerjoos
Thanks! Looking forward to getting in touch!

------
bruceb
Anirudh you are located in HSR right ?

~~~
gingerjoos
Yes, we are! :)

------
vivingeorge
Great initiative !!

